# Кодировка форума.

## svyatogor

Уважаемые посетители русского форума Gentoo Linux!

В связи с тем, что на этом сайте располагается много иностранных форумов, у администраторов нет возможности настроить phpBB так, чтобы он автоматически устанавливал для нас правильную кодировку. Поэтому было принято решение, что все сообщения должны отправляться в кодировке KOI8-R или, в крайнем случае, в транслите. Если все будут придерживаться этого правила нам удасться избежать многих проблем, и, в большинстве случаев, браузер сам правильно определит кодировку.

Внимание! Все сообщение отправленные в неверной кодировке будут немедленно удаляться модераторами.

P.S. В начале у нас были некоторые проблеммы, в связи с тем, что форум сообщал о кодировке, как о ISO8859-1. Сейчас эта проблема исправлена.Last edited by svyatogor on Fri Nov 07, 2003 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bor81

Надо добавить

"Не включайте русский язык" в профайле

а то ведь там виндовая кодировка   :Sad: 

----------

## svyatogor

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка  

 

Поприбую это поправить.

----------

## svyatogor

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка  

 

Все поправил, точнее перекодировал перевод в KOI8-R.

----------

## ghuug

Святогор - поздравления со статусом модератора!   :Very Happy: 

Сделал этот тред как announce, чтобы читали люди перед тем как постить.

Главное не мешать посты другими кодировками..

---

Михаил.

----------

## Rikz

Вроде ситуация с кодировками пришла в норму, но может быть стоит удалить старые топики в кодировках отличных от KOI8-R ?

----------

## idealist

 *Rikz wrote:*   

> Вроде ситуация с кодировками пришла в норму, но может быть стоит удалить старые топики в кодировках отличных от KOI8-R ?

 

Было бы здорово их перекодировать.

С уважением Сергей

----------

## Unix Microsoft

KOI8-R

----------

## aim1159

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> Уважаемые посетители русского форума Gentoo Linux!
> 
> Поэтому было принято решение, что все сообщения должны отправляться в кодировке KOI8-R или, в крайнем случае, в транслите.

 

Гхм... А не правильнее было бы поднять вопрос о переносе всех форумов на UTF-8? А то вот придут китайцы, к примеру, и что-ж? под них отдельно всё подстраивать?

----------

## ghuug

Я уверен что у китайцев есть свой генту форум, который больше forums.gentoo.org в разы   :Wink: 

----------

## Wakko

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

>  *Bor81 wrote:*   Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка   
> ...

 

Млин, зло какое-то. В IE нужно ручками каждый раз в koi8 менять кодировку страницы. При каждом "перемещении" по форуму. ;-(

----------

## aim1159

 *Wakko wrote:*   

>  *svyatogor wrote:*    *Bor81 wrote:*   Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка   
> ...

 

а где ты IE в Gentoo нашёл?  :Wink: 

----------

## Wakko

 *aim1159 wrote:*   

>  *Wakko wrote:*    *svyatogor wrote:*    *Bor81 wrote:*   Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка   
> ...

 Гениальный вопрос... но как уже писалось раньше не все использующие Gentoo сидят под ним же...

PS> В уведомлениях (приходящих на мыло) о новых сообщения проставлено: "Content-type: text/plain; charset=windows-1251", а текст в обычном koi8-r. Это по-моему вообще неправильно...

----------

## aim1159

 *Wakko wrote:*   

>  *aim1159 wrote:*    *Wakko wrote:*    *svyatogor wrote:*    *Bor81 wrote:*   Надо добавить
> 
> "Не включайте русский язык" в профайле
> 
> а то ведь там виндовая кодировка   
> ...

 

к сожалению это вообще на всём сервере так...

в общем как я предлагал уже и здесь и в частной переписке - надо переводить _весь_ сервер на UTF-8. Ибо нефиг!  :Wink: 

----------

## Balancer

 *Quote:*   

> В связи с тем, что на этом сайте располагается много иностранных форумов, у администраторов нет возможности настроить phpBB так, чтобы он автоматически устанавливал для нас правильную кодировку.

 

Кошмар. На дворе XXI век, а владельцы форума, видимо, про UTF-8 ничего не слышали...

----------

## aim1159

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   В связи с тем, что на этом сайте располагается много иностранных форумов, у администраторов нет возможности настроить phpBB так, чтобы он автоматически устанавливал для нас правильную кодировку. 
> 
> Кошмар. На дворе XXI век, а владельцы форума, видимо, про UTF-8 ничего не слышали...

 

Слышали, но вот не получится перевести поскольку они не хотят конвертировать всё - и их, в принципе, понять можно - придётся пересмотреть все сообщения.

Ведь заранее неизвестно кто в какой кодировке пишет у себя на форуме.

----------

## Balancer

Английский останется не затронут. А русский... Лучше с нуля начать, чем так, как сейчас мучаться :-/ У других национальных языков, полагаю, такая же история.

Кроме того, это уже от лени всё.  Национальных форумов тут (заглядывает) всего 12. Это один раз написать скриптик на PHP (собственно, я на своём форуме так и конвертил, было дело) а потом 12 раз его запустить, меняя одну строчку с базовой кодировкой. Не считая собственно времени на конвертацию, это пол-часа на написание скрипта с нуля и отладку (а я так могу и свои поделиться, правка там минимальная будет) и минут 10 на запуски/модификации.

Впрочем, учитывая объёмы этого форума, конвертация пройдёт быстро, это не ~400 тыс. сообщений моего  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aim1159

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Английский останется не затронут. А русский... Лучше с нуля начать, чем так, как сейчас мучаться :-/ У других национальных языков, полагаю, такая же история.
> 
> 

 

Согласен что от лени, но убедить владельцев форума не удалось

----------

## Balancer

Тогда можно попробовать подсунуть соответствующий метатаг в HTML-код русского форума. На что нынешние версии phpBB способны не знаю, я этот движок больше года не щупал, но нет ли там возможности назначить индивидуальный скин или макросы на конкретный форум?

Потому что от того, что всё время приходится лезть переключать кодировку с автодетекта на КОИ8 и обратно (в наше время форумов на КОИ8 почти уже и не осталось), как-то не по себе  :Smile: 

----------

## deribin

Отвратителен сам факт наличия отсутствия нормальной поддержки UTF в gentoo и на этом форуме в частности. Хотя для столь много-язычной аудитории это видится единственно верным решением.

Грустно, господа, панове, товарисчи!

----------

## nbkolchin

Народ, а может все таки поставить UTF-8? За ним будущее и.т.д и.т.п.

Читать форум из системы настроенной в UTF очень тяжело.  :Sad: 

Nickolay

----------

## chernousov

Тема бурно обсуждается вот тут: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225713. В частности, есть конкретные предложения по решению проблемы, а также сами решения.

----------

## Camp

Mod Meta : http://myphpbb.com.ru/?mods/admin

----------

## Nelud

Пилять! Это только у меня одного поломоалось автоопределение кодировки? Теперь приходится вручную переключать каждую страницу на KOI8-R, но при этом все менюшки-то остаются в Windows-1251  :Evil or Very Mad: 

У меня - mozilla-firefox 1.0

----------

## rusxakep

нет - у всех.

----------

## Arioch_bdv

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Все поправил, точнее перекодировал перевод в KOI8-R.

 

Это не етсь поправить  :Sad: 

А если у меня Fallback выставлен 1251, ибо среди виндовых вебмастеров больше тех, кто про кодировки ничего не слышал ?

Можно сделать, чтобы при переключении форума на русский, добавлялся Content=text/hmlt; charset=koi8-r ?

Весь форум закодировать в UTF-8 ?  

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А может попробовать выставить голосование за UTF? Просто чем быстрее русские(и другие национальности  :Smile:  ) бывшего СССР перейдут на UTF тем меньше будет проблем в будущем.

----------

## bukazoid

надо сразу на UTF-16 или UTF-32 

китайцев много .....

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Что-то я не видел как в Linux сделать UTF-16 или UTF-32. Если можно то дайте ссылку...

интересно будет почитать

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> надо сразу на UTF-16 или UTF-32 
> 
> китайцев много .....

 

----------

## ghuug

Думаю что проблемы кодировок решены уже давно, по-этому отправляю этот топик в историю.

----------

## prusas

Mozilla не детектирует автоматически KOI8-R.За....ла кажый раз выбирать как раскодировать. UTF или 1251 было бы решением.

----------

